
Less programming, more skill? - Elfan
http://moishelettvin.blogspot.com/2007/01/less-programming-more-skill.html
======
pg
Odd that Bill seems to measure the quality of a hacker by his ability to
optimize. For me the test of a good hacker is inventing new kinds of software.
Bill's test is probably an artifact of Microsoft's circumstances. Presumably
hackers there rarely get to initiate new projects.

~~~
dfranke
It was explained to me at a Microsoft recuriting session that I attended a
couple years ago that if you work for engineering at Microsoft your job title
is either Designer, Programmer, or Tester. People who do one don't do either
of the other two. (Although, surely there must be some niches like their
research department where cirumstances are otherwise). So, since all
Programmers are confined to the straight-jacket given to them by the
Designers, the ability to optimize is probably the best way to differentiate
the good ones from the mediocre ones.

Needless to say, I wasn't impressed by the recruiter's pitch. Then again, the
recruiter probably wasn't impressed by the Tux polo shirt and EFF cap that I
arrived wearing :-)

~~~
bootload
'... So, since all Programmers are confined to the straight-jacket given to
them by the Designers ...'

Not so. At MS, programmers are king.

A Program Manager comes up with the spec. It's up to the programmer(s) to
implement it. So anything the programmer wants to ditch, goes.

Read more at JOS, 'Painless Functional Specifications - Part 3: But... How?' ~
http://tinyurl.com/3asbrp & in this excellent book, 'MICROSOFT SECRETS'
(978-0028740485) ~ http://tinyurl.com/2ke4hf

~~~
dfranke
Fair enough, but my point remains that the programmers are implementing a spec
designed by someone else. When your hackers are completely in control, you can
judge them simply by their ability to get things done. If they're implementing
someone else's spec, then measurement isn't that simple because their
performance will be heavily influenced by the quality of the spec, no matter
how much veto power you give them. So, judging by skill at optimizing might
well be the next-best alternative.

Then again, maybe we're all being ridiculously overanalytical and Gates just
meant "improving" when he said "optimizing".

~~~
staunch
'...Gates just meant "improving" when he said "optimizing".'

I think that's the case.

------
goodgoblin
Great article. I'm personally starting to burn out on programming myself. I've
always shunned the cloud around programming, but I'm finding that embracing
the teamwork part a little bit more is helping me to recharge a little bit.
Would love to quit and go hiking though.. that sounds rreally nice

Also loved how when I voted it up, but I wasn't logged in, my vote registered
after I logged in. I'm guessing that's a continuation?

------
iamwil
I get that it's saying in order to be successful in the field of programming,
there's a lot more to get good at other than programming.

But can a person really not get better at programming with more practice? Or
is it diminishing returns? It makes it sound like how good you'll ever be is
limited by innate talent, and can't be overcome with hard work. Others' take
on this?

------
MEHOM
The skill begins by defining the core points of the problem. Then delineating
the critical path to the core center of the problem. Problem solving and
trouble shooting are two skills many ppl lack.

------
jamongkad
So hang on, how about the old adage "Repetition is the mother of all skill?"
How do we apply that in our situation? As a programmer I found that this is
one way of increasing your actual skill.

------
danielha
I liked this article and I think it's applicable to many other things besides
programming.

